# Fatal motorhome crash on the M6



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sad to report that I have found this report on the BBC website.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7359842.stm

Sid


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

oh dear I do hope hes not one of us!
 
How awful


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Crash*

Everyone's worse nightmare - I wonder if he had a blow out which caused him to cross the reservation - was he in the outside lane at the time?? Questions, questions - and so young too.

Thinking of the family

Sundial


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Terrible news,even worse when it's a young person in the prime of life,I feel so sad for those he has left behind.It doesn't actually say in the report that the deceased was in the m/home,he may have been in the car or taxi travelling on the opposite carriageway.

I thought the central reservation barriers on motorways were designed to bounce back vehicles onto their carriageway in the event of a collision,I wonder how the m/home managed to crash through the barriers and into the oncoming traffic,no doubt there will be an enquiry.

Steve


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

That is terrible news, I feel for the family of the young man and hope the other 2 will be okay   

Anne


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

I drove past the crash this afternoon and it was horrible. It makes me think twice about anyone travelling in the back of my motorhome as it was ripped in half so easily.

Picture here:
http://www.warringtonguardian.co.uk...81.0.updated_man_killed_in_motorway_smash.php

The side which is out of the picture was completely cut away from front to back. Way too vulnerable in a crash.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

That is so scary, and horrific, the pictures really bring it home how vulnerable a motorhome is, I hope its no one we know from here

Anne


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

StevieT said:


> I drove past the crash this afternoon and it was horrible. It makes me think twice about anyone travelling in the back of my motorhome as it was ripped in half so easily.
> 
> Picture here:
> http://www.warringtonguardian.co.uk...81.0.updated_man_killed_in_motorway_smash.php
> ...


That is horrendous, you would'nt think that such a vehicle could crumble as that has done, must have been some impact? You never know the minute really do you and I bet it all happened so fast. My thoughts are with those involved and relatives of the dec'd and injured.

We were on M6 northbound today but were not in that section.

Pepandspice.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

StevieT said:


> I drove past the crash this afternoon and it was horrible. It makes me think twice about anyone travelling in the back of my motorhome as it was ripped in half so easily.
> 
> Picture here:
> http://www.warringtonguardian.co.uk...81.0.updated_man_killed_in_motorway_smash.php
> ...


That is horrendous, you would'nt think that such a vehicle could crumble as that has done, must have been some impact? You never know the minute really do you and I bet it all happened so fast. My thoughts are with those involved and relatives of the dec'd and injured.

We were on M6 northbound today but were not in that section.

Pepandspice.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

very sad indeed.be careful out there people.

steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Very frightening*

 Buon giorno tutti,
this is a very frightening thing to see.
I also feel for the people involved and their nearest and dearest.
I know that particular stretch of the M6 as frequently use it between N. Wales and Lake District if in UK., and realise how busy this interchange is - not to be taken at speed. Had not realised until seeing the Warrington newspaper photo just how flimsy/low the central crash barrier seems to be. Presumably the motorhome jumped it? 
Definitely going to stick to my self imposed 110 Kph. max. on motorways, wherever.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 111592 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't worry. it's no one you know, just an innocent taxi driver from Manchester.

Maybe a 'motorhome' section should be added to the drivers licence?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Jcroft said:


> Don't worry. it's no one you know, just an innocent taxi driver from Manchester.
> 
> Maybe a 'motorhome' section should be added to the drivers licence?


I do have a lot of sympathy with your (albeit sarcastic) post Jcroft.

Why should we value 'our' motorhome driver higher than anyone else. Why should we assume so much from the scanty details emerging.

Its a good job the deceased wasn't driving on a foreign licence or some on here would be judge jury and executioner.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> That is horrendous, you would'nt think that such a vehicle 
>> could crumble as that has done, must have been some impact? 

A few people have said this.

What do you think that you are driving - a tank ?

No way. To keep these things as light as possible they are made from thin sheet material with a minimalist frame separating the two skins.

Stiffness is good as long as all the joints are intact but a small impact with the Armco starts the collapse.

We've all done this - pick up a cardboard box - it's really solid. Now open the lid and how solid is it now ?

Now drive carefully !


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes never confuse stiffness with strength. All it takes is an impact with appreciable point loading for the skin to be ripped and once that happens collapse is not far away.


----------



## Foxtrot (Jul 26, 2007)

*Fatal Motorhome crash on M6*

Like everyone else my condolences go out to those involved.
However, motorway barriers are not always going to stop high vehicles from going over them.
Another point raised is "was this caused by a blowout", I had an incident with my previous MH, fortunately it was parked on site at the time.
What happened was the tyre valve exploded, deflating the tyre instantaneously, we were not present when this happened but other campers described it as like a gun shot. We subsequently found that the wrong valves were fitted, many MH's run with very high pressure, mine was 80 psi, normal rubber valves are really only rated up to 60 psi.
When I brought this to to the attention of the manufacturers they admitted that they should have used high pressure valves, these are steel bodied and easily recognisable.
I raised this with VOSA, who were basicaly useless & not interested in issueing a general recall, to mind mind they are appologist & subserviant to the automotive industry.
I still see many earlier variants of my MH fitted with the wrong valves, although I believe all new models are now OK,
So please check your tyre pressure ratings, if they are above 60psi (or close) get high pressure valves fitted, it could save your life.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Accident*

Hello,

Our Sympathies to the relatives of the dead man.

I passed the accident moments after it had happened, horrible scene.

As SteveT stated "It makes me think twice about anyone travelling in the back of my motorhome as it was ripped in half so easily."

Well the motorhome did cross the central reservation and did hit at least two oncoming vehicles! I think the Motorhome stood up to the impact quite well under the circumstances.

Of course we do not know the cause of the crash. The reports were that the Northbound motorhome crossed the central reservation. How? Blow out, swerved to avoid another vehicle, fell asleep. ?

This junction along with the Sandbach & Knutsford are accident blackspots. I am very suprised the Highways Agency have not done more in the way of reinforcing or improvements to the central reservation like they have done to many other problem areas.

As for carrying passengers in the back, I would not worry too much, slow down and take care.

Trev.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Makes you think, doesn't it. The coachbuilt part of your van is structurally effectively just a box made mainly from lightweight composite panels sitting on a sheet of plywood. The built-in furniture helps rigidity but there's no effective cross-bracing. 

I drive slower in my van on motorways than I would in my car, partly to economise on diesel. I see so many motorhomes overtaking me at 80 mph and wonder why they are in such a hurry and whether they appreciate how a coachbuilt will behave if a tyre blows out. Also, how much kinetic energy is in the stuff on board just behind them, secured only by wood screws and flimsy locker catches. In a high speed crash, how will that stuff be prevented from smashing into the occupants?


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Sad, sad, sad

I must admit I hadn't realised how flimsy MH are I'll bear that in mind in future.

Mick


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sad story and picture. Life can be pretty fragile in an instant.

Like Trevor I think the motorhome has stood up really well to have crossed the central reservation and then been in mutiple collisions. The cab units are pretty tough and the rear disperses energy by its very destruction. 

I have no qualms about the construction but reinforces the message about keeping kids strapped down in the rear as much as possible. 

Ed


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Terrible.

Although I've not seen a Motorhome after such an accident I've seen quite a few caravans hit near us on the M5 where speed along a downhill stretch has resulted in the tugger losing control.

With the "right" sort of inpact at the "right" sort of speed you might just as well be sitting in a giant matchbox.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Driver who died has been named. Is very sad, had a young family.

http://www.warringtonguardian.co.uk...axi_driver_killed_in_motorway_crash_named.php


----------

